

Show HN: Reportr - Your life's personal dashboard - SamyPesse
https://github.com/SamyPesse/reportr#

======
zapt02
This is awesome - been wanting to hack up something similar for a long time.

I am surprised that most similar commercial services tank (Google Health,
Microsoft HealthVault.) The issue is they are not providing any visualization
tools to be useful, they just store your data.

~~~
SamyPesse
Thank you, the next step is to build trackers for online data (Facebook,
Twitter, GitHub, ...) using their APIs and offline data (using connected
hardware).

~~~
pyvek
I too have wanted this for some time (have it on my todo projects list). A
tool to track all my web usage, commits (both public and private), laptop
sleep time, battery status, temperatures and more. This will make things a lot
easier. Thank you!

------
ChuckMcM
This is an oblique comment but it reminded me of Ken Thompson's quote:

 _" Ken Thompson was once asked what he would do differently if he were
redesigning the UNIX system. His reply: 'I'd spell creat with an e.'"_ [1]

[1]
[http://books.google.com/books?id=poFQAAAAMAAJ&q=%22spell+cre...](http://books.google.com/books?id=poFQAAAAMAAJ&q=%22spell+creat+with+an+e%22&dq=%22spell+creat+with+an+e%22)

------
CWIZO
I haven't dived into the code much so the answer might be obvious. But, where
would this trackers live? Would I have to host them somewhere (I presume they
can be written in whatever language I want since you have an API)? Or how
would that work.

Do you have any plans on adding a "manual entry" form or something? I'd love
to use this to track how many cigarettes I smoke per day for instance
(currently I'm using a small app I made myself).

~~~
SamyPesse
For the moment, the only tracker is the web navigation tracker and it lives as
a chrome extension, using the API and jsonp, it sends events to reportr.io or
your own instance.

For trackers for Facebook (twitter, github ...), I planned to add a system of
addons to add in one click a tracker for the service (which use the Facebook
API), but I'm not sure yet what is the best implementation for this. For the
moment, you can use the API (or a library : python or javascript) to track
events with scripts.

No manual entry yet, but it'll be added soon. But you can write a python
script (10 lines of code) to do it for you :
[https://gist.github.com/SamyPesse/6859673](https://gist.github.com/SamyPesse/6859673)

(Sorry for my english, I'm french).

~~~
larrybolt
Pretty cool! It took me a few minutes to figure out how exactly to send data,
but a quick php-script did the trick!

[https://gist.github.com/larrybolt/6860232](https://gist.github.com/larrybolt/6860232)

Really this is what I have been thinking about building myself, awesome that
you actually built it! I think I found a github project that I actually would
love and can contribute to!

------
tectonic
This might be a really good compliment to my project, Huginn.
[https://github.com/cantino/huginn](https://github.com/cantino/huginn)

Huginn excels at getting data out of various Internet sources and reacting to
it. Your project looks like it's great at presenting it.

Send me a note and we can chat about it!

~~~
SamyPesse
I just contact you using your website form.

~~~
chrisbalt
^ Would love to hear what comes of this.

------
xauronx
Tried installing it in a heroku instance following your directions, sign-ups
don't seem to work though. Do you have any ideas?

WebSocket connection to
'ws://[instance].herokuapp.com/socket.io/1/websocket/KqW6Fh7TtpdmUelBVVly'
failed: Unexpected response code: 503

------
ddw
Very cool, I'm going to give this a whirl.

Suggestion: if you're up for folks helping you with creating new add-ons, add
some documentation on how they can do that. I'm definitely interested in
contributing.

------
prakster
Hey Samy,

I signed up on [http://www.reportr.io](http://www.reportr.io)

But now what do I do? Any instructions on what to do next will help.

~~~
SamyPesse
Check out "Track your web navigation"
[https://github.com/SamyPesse/reportr#track-your-web-
navigati...](https://github.com/SamyPesse/reportr#track-your-web-navigation)
Or you can use the http api (or the python library) to track events from
wherever you want.

------
skram
This looks pretty rad and a good start to build upon for a completely open-
source tracker. Will follow up with some thoughts/contributions after checking
it out more.

~~~
SamyPesse
Thanks :)

